# Polaroid HDTV Remote Codes?



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a 42" Polaroid LCD TV hooked up to my H-20. When I try to set up the remote, Polaroid isn't listed as a manufacturer option. I have tried a few times to do a manual set up, but either I don't have the patience or I am doing it wrong, because I can't get the H-20 remote to control the TV.

Does anyone know a code I can enter or another manufacturer that would work for a Polaroid TV? T'would be much appreciated...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

PWenger said:


> I have a 42" Polaroid LCD TV hooked up to my H-20. When I try to set up the remote, Polaroid isn't listed as a manufacturer option. I have tried a few times to do a manual set up, but either I don't have the patience or I am doing it wrong, because I can't get the H-20 remote to control the TV.
> 
> Does anyone know a code I can enter or another manufacturer that would work for a Polaroid TV? T'would be much appreciated...


If you have the RC32/34 try:
10765
10865
11262
11276
11314
11316
11326
11327
11328
11341

Good luck.


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll try those when I get home...thank you very much.


----------

